# Carrera GT vid



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

JUST LISTEN !!!!! OMG  8)

http://www.rennteam.com/upload-int/CGTL.wmv


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Just downloading it now. Evo magazine said the noise it makes is like no other...


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

OMG! 

I want one even more now.

I think that might win the title of best sounding car in the world. Amazing...


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Jesus H Christ!!!

No wonder that guy had such a huge smile on his face


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Dear Santa

I know i have been a naughty boy on several occasions this year but if i promise to be good could i have one prefferably in silver :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh boy. Sexy MF ;D

So Enzo or Carrera GT if you can only have one in the fantasy garage?

I'm a Porsche man. Built fit for purpose.  Ferraris still strike me as too fragile.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Ferrari who?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

porsche every time


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> JUST LISTEN !!!!! Â OMG Â  Â 8)
> 
> http://www.rennteam.com/upload-int/CGTL.wmv


For some reason that's all I can do - WMV files seem to only download the sound for me.

Sounds fantastic though.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

<Guess> It's probably the codec, when I tried it windows player tried to d/l a codec for it and failed, then got sound only. Fixed by downloading the latest version of Media Player from M$.</guess>

BTW this also works if you dont use Media Player as your preferred application. (I use zoom player)

HTH
Steve


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Unfortunately - it's a work PC and is set up to not allow me to download anything other than the programmes the IT dept put on it.

Good from their point of view I guess.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Tell them it's important ;D


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Anybody read the Autocar review of it?

Pretty impressive reading, & for them to say 'the Carrera GT is the best supercar ever made, and probably the mot exciting road car in history' means it must be good!

Now, given the choice between this & Enzo I know which I would chose, & it wouldnt be the Enzo...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Oh yes please. I'd take it over the Enzo any day. A very poistive test result.

Unless footballers start buying them that is.


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

I could not open the link. Will try later.

I am pursuing a 993 RS Komfort. The music from aft is superb; looking forward to opening their site though..

TTRQ will stay too. ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I could not open the link. Â Will try later.
> 
> I am pursuing a 993 RS Komfort. Â The music from aft is superb; looking forward to opening their site though..
> 
> TTRQ will stay too. ;D


Lucky.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> I could not open the link. Â Will try later.


I think the link has been removed from the target site unfortunately...


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Can someone who has downloaded it possibly host it for us to download ? Please ;D

SBJ


----------

